# Bones 'n' Braids



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a great look, even if it was short-lived!!:wink:


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh I love it... Fellow LOTR fan here 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks gorgeous! Another LOTR fan here, too! 

--Q


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How adorable! Gosh her pigment is fabulous!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She's adorable! I love how shiny and healthy her hair looks, even though she's white and and curly which is so hard to see a glossy coat on.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

What a cutie! In the second picture it looks like she's winking at the camera


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

I always wondered if people tried braiding their poodles hair. My last dog never got hair long enough to try with. 

Thanks for posting a pic! So much fun!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

So beautiful!!


----------

